

Oh-my-zsh is the Disease and Antigen is the Vaccine - davis
http://joshldavis.com/2014/07/26/oh-my-zsh-is-a-disease-antigen-is-the-vaccine/

======
chronid
Just a random correction: custom plugins and modifications can be placed
outside the custom/ subdirectory of oh-my-zsh by setting the $ZSH_CUSTOM
variable.

Still, in my opinion, antigen is a good idea :)

